# Rechroming rear hubs



## Parker (Aug 24, 2008)

Is it safe to rechrome rear hubs that are drum type brakes? Will it affect braking and bearings? Also where would one go to get new bearings? The hub in question is an Elgin finned hub. Which I think are Musselmans, but I'm unsure.


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 24, 2008)

A good plater can plate one without plating the inside of the hub. As for the bearings, most larger cities have a bearing supplier that carries all types and sizes of bearings. If you can determine the diameter of the individual balls, you could put the bearings in loose without the cage. It will probably take almost twice the amount of balls but it will work. Use a heavy grease so they stick together and not roll everywhere.


----------

